# Questionable store bought honey



## dynemd (Aug 27, 2013)

Some of it is crystallizing and sinking to the bottom, not a problem. Put it in some hot water and it will redissolve.


----------



## Agis Apiaries (Jul 22, 2014)

Borad said:


> My store bought honey looks separated, but not crystalized. Just much thicker on the bottom. It tastes good though. I've been putting it in my tea and oatmeal cookies. Does it look right to you?
> 
> click for full size
> 
> View attachment 20414


Most store bought honey is questionable.

I agree this one looks like crystalization.


----------



## Borad (Aug 3, 2015)

Oh, I didn't know that counts as crystallization. That honey is half the price of another Linden honey from the same store and it has no expiration date or tracking number which worried me, but I'll continue to use it.


----------

